# Cast resin lures and envirotex epoxy



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everyone. Ive been having a bit of a problem with my resin lures and I was wondering if anyone else has ever encountered this kind of problem? Ive been using Smooth On Feather Lite urethane casting resin for the first time. After I cast my lure and take it out of the mold I clean it up and sand it a little with 220 grit sandpaper down to 400 grit and then 800grit. Every thing looks good so I go and add my diving lip. This is where my trouble starts. I put a coat of envirotex epoxy on the lure before I paint it. I put it on the drying wheel only to come back later to look and find that my lures have what I call freckles. Some areas of the lure will have patches that have no epoxy at all. I didnt miss these spots they look like the epoxy has pulled away from that area when it was wet. Much like water on a waxed car hood or water on glass. I tried cleaning them with soap and water, window cleaner even alcohol thinking that there might be something on there but the same thing keeps happening. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Does envirotex epoxy react with the urethane casting resins? Should I use Devcon 2 ton epoxy instead of Etex for my first coat? I would like to thank every one for there help its greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of these resin "sweat" put it in water and you see that oily film. Put them in the dishwaser before you do anything and/or let them sweat out for several days.

Michael


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is the curse of resin. I've not heard of any brand without this problem.

I've found that the problem can be minimized by putting the baits through the dishwasher a few times and then allowing them to sit and sort of dry out for at least six weeks. Even then, Fisheyes can appear when applying etex.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Resin is usually poured into silicone molds and a mold release used...Both silicone and mold release are enemies to the epoxy clear coats. A few things I do to help prevent this from happening....One - let the bodies cure or dry thoroughly (It may take days) Two - I clean off all of my baits with DAWN dish washing liquid - IT HAS TO BE DAWN! Finally, You could coat the body with a spray of quality primer (optional) 

With all those steps, I have minimized the seperating, however, there are times it still happens....What I do at that point is let the epoxy tack up then apply more to the separation area and hit it with a heat gun so it oozes into itself and smooths out.

Hope this helps!


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info its been very helpful. I was able to cover it up with a second coat. I sanded the areas where the epoxy parted away. I will defiantly try the Dawn the next time I make some lures and maybe I will have to wash my molds also to get rid of any residue that might be in there. I had the same trouble with the epoxy going over with the second coat or finish coat after its been painted but I think that may be from me handling it. Ill have to see on the next ones. Thanks every one for your help.

Here is a couple of pictures of some ice hooks and trolling jigs that I been working on. Ill have to post some of the minnow lures when I finish them. ( There on the drying wheel now. )


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Spray enamel also helps most of the time. But I encourage them to be used appropriately.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are some fine baits you're working on, redheaded.


----------

